# They Don't Cover Much Skiing....



## marcski (Feb 14, 2012)

But this is their latest Cover:  








Umm, I forgot the rest of what I wanted to say.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

marcski said:


> But this is their latest Cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                                             That is okay I forgive them.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2012)

They don't cover much of anything else, either.
Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

Kate Upton has a ridiculous body.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah was about to say that is thin cover right there......






[/B]


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 15, 2012)

Funny. All I could think of was bumps.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 15, 2012)

Love Kate Upton.....not the super skinny model.....and her assets, those assets are $$$$$.  She her out on YouTube.....oh the glory.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 15, 2012)

Uh huh  , Yeah , Riiight  that's what I'M talkin bout ! 

 Reminds me of the old ski poster that said :   "Ski The Biggies"


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Kate Upton has a ridiculous body.


Ya she does but the link to this picture is not working.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

she's being interviewed on WFAN RADIO right now... what is the point of a radio interview?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> she's being interviewed on WFAN RADIO right now... what is the point of a radio interview?



good thing she's _hot_ because she sounds intellectually challenged.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> good thing she's _hot_ because she sounds intellectually challenged.




Nothing wrnog with that!! lol


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> good thing she's _hot_ because she sounds intellectually challenged.



She's also just 19.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> she's being interviewed on WFAN RADIO right now... what is the point of a radio interview?


I hope they show the interview on tv , it be worth watching.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> She's also just 19.





That makes me feel a bit, just a little bit, like a creepy old man.  If she was 21, game on, but 19......that's cutting it close.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> That makes me feel a bit, just a little bit, like a creepy old man.  If she was 21, game on, but 19......that's cutting it close.



yes, me too


----------



## Glenn (Feb 15, 2012)

Time to be "that guy". :lol:

She's a attractive, I'm not debating that! 

But man, did they over Photoshop that image...It almost looks fake.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> she's being interviewed on WFAN RADIO right now... what is the point of a radio interview?



The FAN is more than likely trying to score some sympathy points for my Mark Sanchez of the Jets sucked this past year (him and Kate Upton were/are/who knows today???? dating)

I'd think that most male Jets fans would buy the arguement that Sanchez had a very good reason to be distracted while off the field based on her cover photo!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Time to be "that guy". :lol:
> 
> She's a attractive, I'm not debating that!
> 
> But man, did they over Photoshop that image...It almost looks fake.



Let me put on one of my pairs of magnifying glasses that I wear at work and closely inspect  that cover picture to determine exactly how much photoshop work was done.  Don't expect a quick report, this may take a while! I think though for true objective analysis, I'll have to look closely at ALL of her photos in SI, as well as a few other magazine shoots she's done to make sure i'm not off a percent or two!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> That makes me feel a bit, just a little bit, like a creepy old man.  If she was 21, game on, but 19......that's cutting it close.





gmcunni said:


> yes, me too



I was bringing it up to explain why she might not be such a great interview. Didn't want to make anyone feel bad about staring at her boobies.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I was bringing it up to explain why she might not be such a great interview. Didn't want to make anyone feel bad about staring at her boobies.



Never worry about that. One of the best things about working in NYC is eye candy.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Time to be "that guy". :lol:
> 
> She's a attractive, I'm not debating that!
> 
> But man, did they over Photoshop that image...It almost looks fake.



I agree with you here, but in the case of like the Lindsey Lohan PB shoot you thank god for Photoshop!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2012)

Glenn said:


> But man, did they over Photoshop that image...It almost looks fake.


I was doing the magazines at our store today since our S&R called out sick. While taking down the old magazines, something caught my eye on another magazine. It was pixelation. On another magazine cover, the model's skins had been photoshopped so much that the image quality was completely degraded on closer look. I couldn't believe a major magazine would release such a cover. But it just goes to show you how much work is being done on those images... they aren't real people. Even if they do look good from an appropriate distance.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I was doing the magazines at our store today since our S&R called out sick. While taking down the old magazines, something caught my eye on another magazine. It was pixelation. On another magazine cover, the model's skins had been photoshopped so much that the image quality was completely degraded on closer look. I couldn't believe a major magazine would release such a cover. But it just goes to show you how much work is being done on those images... they aren't real people. Even if they do look good from an appropriate distance.


I guess anything can be changed now.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 15, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Kate Upton has a ridiculous body.


Yes she does...

http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3797/ku526874.jpg

http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/9596/ku128965.jpg

http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/7717/ku485237.jpg


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 15, 2012)

carbonXshell said:


> Yes she does...
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/3797/ku526874.jpg
> 
> ...



Those are def not photoshopped you can see the ingrown hairs on her bikini wax ...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Those are def not photoshopped you can see the ingrown hairs on her bikini wax ...



I applaud you Wa-loaf for your intense level of scrutiny, and i'm sure lots of views of those pictures that must have been tough to look at to find a detail that would hold up in most courts as "beyond reasonable doubt" of the authenticity of those photos!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 16, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I applaud you Wa-loaf for your intense level of scrutiny, and i'm sure lots of views of those pictures that must have been tough to look at to find a detail that would hold up in most courts as "beyond reasonable doubt" of the authenticity of those photos!



It's OK. I'm a professional.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Those are def not photoshopped you can see the ingrown hairs on her bikini wax ...



thanks for ruining it


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

oh my. . .


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2012)

Alright, eff feeling like a creepy old man.  That gif is HOF worthy

.....and how did you come across this gif there G???  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> .....and how did you come across this gif there G???  :lol:



i was flipping thru TV channels late last night and she walked out on Jimmy Kimmel.  During the interview they made a reference to her doing  "the dougie" at a Lakers game so i googled for it and stumbled upon this gem.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i was flipping thru TV channels late last night and she walked out on Jimmy Kimmel.  During the interview they made a reference to her doing  "the dougie" at a Lakers game so i googled for it and stumbled upon this gem.



There's a whole youtube video somewhere (where the gif came from) of her dancing around in swimsuits ...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a whole youtube video somewhere (where the gif came from) of her dancing around in swimsuits ...



we have a youtube gems thread, get it up there!


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 22, 2012)

www.kateuptondancing.com

You guys need to get out more.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 22, 2012)

St. Bear said:


> www.kateuptondancing.com
> 
> You guys need to get out more.



Well, that's not going to help any.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> Well, that's not going to help any.



helped me, now that the HGTV contest is over i needed a new home page


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you find it in hi-def?


----------



## gmcunni (May 8, 2012)




----------

